# IUI and Age



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello

I just joined this board a week ago.  Are there any ladies who have successfully had IUI at 45?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Shad. 

Like you, I considered the donor IUI option and then after researching it ruled it out.  I'm afraid it's not very successful on older women when using frozen sperm.


----------

